# الكفالة ذل واستعباد .



## nasr_art (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*احب ان اطرح اليوم موضوع مهم وهو نظام الكفالة السارى فى دول الخليج والمطبق على جنسيات دون جنسيات فمثلا اى من دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى ( السعودية-الكويت-عمان-قطر-البحرين-الامارات ) لا يطبق عليهم الكفالة فالماذا هل انهم بشر غير البشر ام انهم مسلمين من درجة ارقى ام انهم اغنياء الارض ونحن فقرائها ولماذا لا يتم تتطبيقه على الجنسيات الاوروبة والامريكية .هذا النظام هو نظام الاستعباد الذى كان يوجد فى عهد الجاهلية لكن بمسمى اخر وهو الكفالة. ارجوا المشاركة والتعليق وشكرا*


----------



## aalmutiri (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم
لاتكن نظرتك سوداويه لهذا النظام فله فوائد للبلد المستظيف ولو فتح الباب لجاء من هب ودب وهذا النظام معروف في جميع دول العالم وصدقني اشد منه في امريكا لاتدخل للعمل الا عن طريقين الجرين كارد او تعمل بعمل معين مثلا نجار يذهب صاحب العمل الى وزارة العمل واذا لم يجدوا امريكي عنده نفس المهنه لايحق لك الاستقدام يعني مافيه امل تشتغل هناك وهذا مش مطبق في السعودية عندنا تجي بفيزه وتقعد خمسين سنه محد يقولك شي بعدين هذي انظمة بلد ويجب احترامها ياأخي السعودية الاجانب فيها يمكن اكثر من اهل البلد كيف يتنظم الموضوع بغير كفالة ولو تسمع بالجرائم اللي يسوونها الاجانب ونت سعودي كان تمنيت يلغون الاجانب كلهم ولو كان الموضوع مفتوح من غير كفاله كان كل العالم جو السعودية وبلطوا وتصور البلد وقتها.

انا ابغا اعرف ايش الفرق انك تجي بكفالة او غيره ايش الفرق في نظرك لما تيجي السعودية بكفالة تقدر تسافر وتجدد اقامتك وكل شي يعني ما اشوف فيها اي فرق الا اذا كان العامل ناوي يلعب يعني ينتقل من كفيل لكفيل او يعمل عمل خاص وهذا مخالف للقوانين يعني بكفاله احسله


----------



## nasr_art (10 سبتمبر 2010)

لماذا لا يوجد كفيل سعودى للكويتى فى السعودية او غيره من دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لماذا لا يطبق على الجنسية الامريكية والاوروبية فى دولة مثل الامارات مثلا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اما الجرين كارد فى امريكا فهذا نظام اقامة حر بمعنى ان الشخص لو معه جرين كارد فهو خاضع لقوانين الدولة فى الاقامة وليس لقوانين الكفيل من استغلال بعض الكفلاء لمكفولهم من دفع اتاوة كل شهر للكفيل وسحب جواز السفر الذى هو حق لصاحبة باعتراف منظمة الامم المتحدة لحقوق الانسان او عدم رضا الكفيل على سفر مكفوله لهوا شخصى او لدفع مال له للسماح بالسفر او عدم اعطاء مرتبه وتهديده بالجواز واخيرا احب ان اسالك سؤال وبالله عليك كن صادق فى الاجابة مع نفسك هل ترضى ان يكون لك كفيل مصرى عند قدومك لمصر وان يطبق عليك مثل ما يطبق على المصرى فى السعودية وعلى فكرة امريكا واوروبا معظم العمالة فيها صينية وهندية واسيوية لكنهم من انجح دول العالم بسبب احترام حقوق الانسان والقوانين العادلة المعمول بيها هناك اما نحن فنعامل بعضنا بمكيالين مسلم غنى ومسلم فقير الغنى يستعبد الفقير لكن هناك الكل سواسية احترم الجرين كارد واعمل ماشئت


----------



## aalmutiri (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي 
ما اعرف انت في مصر الان او في السعودية وما اعرف من وين تجيب المعلومات المقيم في السعودية يستطيع السفر والجواز مع المقيم يمكن المعلومات اللي عندك قبل 10 سنوات وبيك تفرق بين اللي يجي لسعودية بقصد العمل واللي يجي بقصد الاقامة والعمل الخليجيين يجون لسعودية لقصد السياحة الدينية وغيرها مافيه عمل على فكره اي دولة في العالم تحط لائحة بمواطنين دول يدخلون عندهم بدون فيزا وغيرهم بفيزا حق مشروع لكل دوله

اخي الحبيب خلنا نتكلم بصراحة اكثر
اخوانا وحبايبنا من مصر يجون للعمره والحج بأعداد كبيرة وللأسف اغلبهم يتخلفون عن الرجعه ويمتهنون التسول عند الحرمين الشريفين واعدادهم بالألوف والكل يراهم عند الحرمين في المدينة ومكه هذا وهم جايين بفيز حج وعمره بالله عليك وبكل امانه ايش تأثير هالألوف على البلد ما ابغى اتكلم عن الاقتصاد ولا عن الجرائم يكفي تشويه واجهة البلد هالمشكلة مش من بلد واحد من بلاد كثيرة اخوي السعودية وضعها خاص اتمنى انك تفهمني ولاتنضر للقضيه بمنضار واحد وهو استفادتك انت فقط

اخيرا احب انبه ان احبائنا من مصر في السعودية كثير ولهم اكثر 20 سنه مقيمين جاءوا صغار وشيبوا في البلد واللي فيه خير هو اللي يمدح حتى نظام الاقامه واللي خسر ولا استفاد ولعب وكذب هو اللي يقول نظام الاقامه استعباد قبل ما انسى الامريكان يدخلون السعودية بأقامة وهذا شي اشوفه قدامي يعني لا تقول شي مش متأكد منه طبعا اقامه مش لأفراد عشان محد يبغىى يجيب امريكي لكن لشركات وهذا معروف عند الكل.


----------



## nasr_art (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم اولا جواز السفر إلى الان يحتفظ بيه الكفيل وليس المكفول ثانيا عدد المتسولين عند الحرمين ليسوا بالالوف كما تقول ومعظمهم من الجنسيات ذات البشرة السوداء او بمعنى ادق السعودين الافارقة وقليل منهم المصرين ثالثا انت تعرف انه المقيم لا يستطيع السفر بدون الخروج والعودة من الكفيل وهنا ياتى مربط الفرس حيث الاستغلال من بعض الكفلاء وليس كلهكم رابعا انا عندما تكلم عن دخول دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى الدولة فانا استغرب لماذا التميز انا اوافقك ان يدخلوا بدون تاشيرة لكن لماذا لا يطبق عليهم نظام الكفالة خامسا الامريكان يدخلون الامارات بدون كفيل سادسا هل تريد ان يطبق عليك نظام الكفالة عندما تاتى مصر وشكرا


----------



## nasr_art (15 سبتمبر 2010)

للرفع والمشاركة


----------



## أنا معماري (15 سبتمبر 2010)

منذ أن أصبحت السعودية , بلد يسعي الناس للعمل بها ... ظهرت في الماضي حالت كثيرة من جنسيات مختلفة للنصب علي بعض رجال الأعمال السعوديين خصوصا أنهم كانوا في مرحلة انتقال من حياة البدو ببساطتها الي مرحلة المدنية
فما كان من النظام هناك الأ أن يضع نظام الكفالة
ولكن اليوم تغيير الحال وأصبح رجل الأعمال السعودي علي دراية بمشاكل وتعاملات العاملين لديه
فلماذا لا يتغير نظام الكفالة العقيم حتي يتماشي مع متطلبات العصر الحالي , ولماذا يترك الحبل علي الغارب لبعض أصحاب العمل معدومي الضمير....للتحكم بحرية العماملين معه...ولماذا يقف القانون معه دائما سواء في سوء معاملته أو ببطء القضاء او بوقف حال العامل لشهور أو سنوات حتي يبث في أمره

وهناك دول كثيرة بها الأن مهاجرين و مقيميين من جنسيات مختلفة ولكن يوجد النظم التي تحكم تعاملاتهم بشكل جيد
أأمريكا و أستراليا و كندا و كل بلاد المهجر أكثر رأفة و أحترام لأدامية العاملين بها و حقوقهم من السعودية
للأسف يجب علي النظام السعوديي أن ينظر للسعودية علي أنها الممثل الأول للأسلام بسماحته و بساطته وأنفتاحة
وليس بأنغلاق و تشدد 
أعلم أن الملك عبد الله يرغب في تطور السعودية و أنفتاحها و أتمني أن يعرض عليه ملف الكفالة من ذو الأمانة و الأخلاص لمصلحة العاملين من المسلمين و غير المسلمين وبما يحقق لهم حقوقهم .... أتمني للسعودية أن تصبح بلد عندما يتركها المقيم بها يتمني العودة اليها .. وليس لأسباب مادية ولكن لحبه لهذا البلد
ولحبه لسماحة وحرية مواطنيها


----------



## أنا معماري (15 سبتمبر 2010)

aalmutiri قال:


> اخي
> اخي الحبيب خلنا نتكلم بصراحة اكثر
> اخوانا وحبايبنا من مصر يجون للعمره والحج بأعداد كبيرة وللأسف اغلبهم يتخلفون عن الرجعه ويمتهنون التسول عند الحرمين الشريفين واعدادهم بالألوف والكل يراهم عند الحرمين في المدينة ومكه هذا وهم جايين بفيز حج وعمره بالله عليك وبكل امانه ايش تأثير هالألوف على البلد ما ابغى اتكلم عن الاقتصاد ولا عن الجرائم يكفي تشويه واجهة البلد هالمشكلة مش من بلد واحد من بلاد كثيرة اخوي السعودية وضعها خاص اتمنى انك تفهمني ولاتنضر للقضيه بمنضار واحد وهو استفادتك انت فقط


 

أخي الحبيب أحب أن أضيف علي كلامك الصادق بعض النقاط

- بشهادة التجار في الحرمين ....أن المحرم المصري أكثر شراء وفائدة لتجارته عن باقي المحرمين
- لقد أستنفذت مصر الكثير من طاقتها في حروب متتالية و مسئوليات عربية متوالية... الله أعلم بها
والتي كان بها المؤثر الكبير في نقلها من أغني دولة عربية الي الوضع الحالي
-يشهد الجميع في دول الخليج بكفاءة العاملين و أخلاصهم من المصريين في المشاركة في بناء دول الخليج
من دكاترة و مدرسين و أطباء و مهندسين.....والحمد لله أخلاص العاملين من المصريين في نقل المعلومات و الخبرات لأبناء الخليج
بأمانة عن باقي الجنسيات


----------



## nasr_art (16 سبتمبر 2010)

فاليعلم كل اهل الخليج ان لولا المصريون ما بنيت دولهم وما كانت ان تظهر للوجود وان لولا المصريون لاحتلت اراضيهمم وان مصر خاضت كل حروبها من اجل القضية العربية وفقدت الكثير من مواردها بسبب تلك الحروب ولكنا من انجح دول العالم الان ولكن ليشاء الله


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أصل الموضوع مناقشة موضوع الكفالة ،، وهو موضوع فيه وجهات نظر مختلفة بين قليل مؤيد وكثير معارض ،، آمل أن نحصر مناقشتنا على هذا الموضوع ، بإعتباره واقعا معاشاً بين الرضا وبين السخط ،، وأن لا يتحول الحديث الى جنسيات بعينها ،، مصر جزء من الجسد ، والمصريين لهم أفضال كثيرة كانت وما تزال اساسا قويا في تنمية بلدان الخليج ،، يكفي ان نعرف ان هناك حوالي المليون مصري في السعودية يساهمون في تنميتها ويعملون على نهضتها ،، كما ان بها ايضا حوالي ثمانية مليون من غير أهلها من مختلف بلدان العالم ،، يعملون كلهم في نفس الاتجاه من الخبير والطبيب والمهندس والفني والعامل وكل المهن التي يحتاجها الوطن ،، فشكراً لهؤلاء ولكل من يعمل مخلصا ومجتهدا ومنتجا.


----------



## archiwork (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا مهندس معمارى مصرى كانت لى أسوأ التجارب المريرةالتى عايشتها على الإطلاق فى الرياض بدأ الأمر عندما تحدث لى صاحب مكتب هندسى من وادى الدواسر يسمى عائض الدوسرى( مكتب الكادر الهندسى) بمنطقة الحمرا -طريق الملك عبد الله وأردت ذكره للتحذير واتفق معى على أن أدير مكتبه مقابل راتب ونسبة وتوفير سكن لى حتى أحصل على بدل سكن وبمجرد وصولى إلى الرياض لم اجده موفر أى سكن تماما وقضيت ليلتى حاملا حقائب السفر وأبحث عن فندق وفى النهاية لم يتحمل هو الا ليلة واحدة وبعدها قال لى أن أقيم داخل المكتب يومين حتى يدبر بدل السكن ثم بعدها مر أكثر من شهرين ولم أحصل على بدل السكن وأخذ بالمماطلة فى الراتب والنسبة مع قيامى بالعمل على أكمل وجه وعندما أخذت منه بدل السكن بعد عناء فى نفس اليوم وقبل أن أجد سكنا جئت ليلا لأجد أشيائى بالشارع فقد قام بأخذ الأثاث وقام ببيعها والباقى ألقاه بالشارع ولم أجد مكانا أقيم به حتى أجد سكنا وجلست 3أسابيع عند أحد المعارف وفى خلال هذه الفترة كنت مستاء جدا من العمل وكان فى منتهى البرود والغباء لدرجة أنه يتصل فى هذه الظروف ليطمئن على العمل كأنه لا يفعل شيئا وكان بدوى سئ المعاملة والخلق جدا وعلى درجة عالية من التخلف العقلى لم أرها فى حياتى من قبل ورفض إعطائى جواز سفرى لأغادر تماما وقال أى شئ إلا أن أسكر مكتبى لدرجة أنى شعرت بأنى سأقضى ماتبقى من حياتى هنا وسط البدو بعدها وقام بتركيب كاميرات لمراقبتى مع أنه لا يوجد بالمكتب سواى ورسام هندى وكان يأتى من حين لأخر ليرى ماسجلته الكاميرا وبعد أيام شديدة السؤء عيشتها كالعلقم أدعو ربى بأن أنجو وأذهب إلى بلدى سالما وبعد محاولات مريرة ووساطات من أهل الخير أعطانى جواز سفرى بعدما طلب من التنازل عن سيارتى له وأن أسافر بدون مرتبى ومستحقاتى ووافقت أملا فى الخلاص وكنت فى غاية السعادة لرجوعى أرض الوطن مرة أخرى وققرت عدم السفر مرة أخرى تماما الى السعودية وخلفت هذه التجربة كره شديد جدا لكل ماهو سعودى لدرجة أنى عندما أرى أحدهم هنا فى مصر أجد نفسى أتشاجر معه بسبب أو بدون وأدعو ربى بعدها أن يسامحنى.


----------



## nasr_art (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الامثلة كثيييييرة على ظلم نظام الكفالة ولكن دوام الحال من المحال ولكن من ظلم احد يوما سياتى عليه اليوم الذى سوف ينتقم الله منه ويسقيه من نفس الكاس


----------



## أنا معماري (17 سبتمبر 2010)

خلال عملي في السعودية في 10 سنوات ....سمعت و شاهدت بنفسي العديد من قصص الظلم بالمملكة
وهي ليست واقفة ضد جنسية بعينها....ولكنها شملت جميع جنسيات العالم الثالث أو جنسيات الدول الأسلامية

.....أما البيض فكان لهم جزيل الأحترام و التقدير ..... والعقد معه كانه مرسوم ملكي....ينفذ بالحرف ....وربما يزيد لصالحه
وحضوره في الأجتماعات مفخرة و تاج علي الرؤوس حتي لو كان هذا الحقير .....لا علم له ولاشؤون

الي متي سنمضي هكذا....الي متي سنرفع هامتنا لنفخر ونقول أنا عربي

لا تحزن ياأخي فالسعودي ليس بعيد عن معانتك ...وأنما هو يعكس لك ما يلاقيه .... فربما أنت أكثر حظا ... لأنك للهم لتاركه...ولحضن الحنان لعائده


----------



## archiwork (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله الذى جعل المشاريع تزداد فى مصر فى الثلاث أعوام السابقة لدرجة أن هناك شركات فى مصر يعودإليها المهندسون الذين يرون الذل بأعينهم داخل المملكة(مملكة الخواتيم) والعروض الأن ولله الحمد تفوق الخليج بصفة عامة فيارب تزداد وتزدهر بلادنا أكثر وأكثر حتى يعود أخر مصرى من الخليج.


----------



## عايض (20 سبتمبر 2010)

يا شباب اتوقع انكم تتناقشون في موضوع لا يمت للمنتدى بصلة مباشرة فهذه سياسات اقتصادية واجتماعية وامنية خصوصا في دول الخليج


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## nasr_art (17 نوفمبر 2010)

للرفع والمناقشة


----------



## أبومعن (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مع احترامي للأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع إلا أني 
أقترح على الاشراف وفقهم الله إغلاق الموضوع, ومنع الأعضاء من طرح مثله, وذلك لما يسببه من كراهية وبغضاء بين الاخوة في المنتدى من البلدان المختلفة, وكل سيدافع عن بلده بحق أو بباطل, والمحافظة على الأخوة والود أمر لا يقبل النقاش, والفائدة المرجوة من مثل هذه المواضيع محدودة أو منعدمة, ولا أظن منع النقاش في مثل هذا الموضوع من تقييد الحريات, وهناك طرق ووسائل وجهات للتظلم في البلدان المختلفة ومنها السعودية يمكن للمظلوم أن يتظلم لديها للحصول على حقه, والله أعلم.​ 


> دعوها فإنها منتنة​


 
والسلام​


----------



## محب للعمارة (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم 

أعتقد الأخوة المشاركين لم يقصدوا كرهه لأحد ولكن هي تنفيث عن ظلم واقع عليهم ....

كنت أتمني أن يخرج علينا من الأخوة السعوديين تأييد ورفض لهذا النوع من التعامل ....
ورغم أن هذا الموضوع يقع بين السعوديين في كثير من المعاملات و لكنه يحل بينهم بالوساطة
والقبلية في أيام معدودة ....


----------



## nasr_art (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم ابو معن لو حضرتك جربت فى يوم من الايام نظام الكفالة او ان يكون لك كفيل مصرى عندما تاتى مصر لعرفت معنى هذا الموضوع وتقبل مرورى


----------



## معماريين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

لولا احساس الانسان بالكراهيه لما كتب ما في قلبه ليعلم الناس ما هو شر لهم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اخواني اولا اشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع على طرحه له

ولكنني ساتحدث عن الكفاله فقط ولن اتطرق الى الحساسية المفرطة فيه عن مصر - السعوديه لانه ليس موضوع النقاش 

اخواني انا عملت بالامارات ويشهد الله مع قصر المده والتي كانت سنه الا انني تمتعت فيها بكامل حقوقي ومميزاتي لنظام الكفاله 
وذلك لان نظام الدوله هناك مميز جدا ويشعر كل من على ارضها باداميته وبصراحه وشفافية تامه لم يجد الانسان هناك اي سبيل للمضايقه من اصحباب الارض والكفاله 
فبشكل عام النظام والقوانين هناك تكاد تكون ممتازه ولا يشعل المقيم بنظام الكفاله كما ان القوانين تسمح بمقاضاة صاحب العمل في حالة الاساءة للمقيم وكذلك اعطاؤه مدة شهر ليبحث عن عمل اخر والا اصبح مخالف في البلد وعليه مغادرتها 
كما ان جواز السفر مع المقيم واذا اخذه صاحب العمل ولم يرد ان يعطيه اياه فانه يلجا للشرطه والتي تغرم صاحب العمل 10 الاف درهم هذه قوانين الدولة 
والكل هناك يعمل على هذا الامر ولذلك عشت اجمل ايام حياتي والتي اتمنى ان اعود مره اخرى لها لولا الازمة الاقتصادية التى مرت بها البلاد 

--- اما بالنسبة للسعودية فقد سمعت الكثير الكثير من عدم اعطاء الحقوق للعاملين ومن منعهم للسفر وغيره الكثير وهذه في المكاتب الخاصة والتي يديرها بعض الاشخاص اللذين غلب عليهم الطابع المادي ونسوا دينهم وما امرهم به الله ورسوله من اعطاء الاجير حقه ومن حسن معاملته 
هذا على سبيل المثال اخواني وليس الكل فاننا جميعا نعلم ان نظام بعض الشركات لا تتعامل فيه مع شخص بذاته وانما مع هيئة او مؤسسة لها قوانين فقد تجد هناك بعض الراحه 

اخواني احب ان انوه ان ردي في الموضوع ليس للمدح لدولة او ذم اخرى ولكن اردت ان اعرض ما مر بي من نظام الكفاله وما شعرت به 

فان كان كلامي صائبا فالحمد لله وان كان غير ذلك فارجو ابداء الراي ولكم كامل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محب للعمارة (26 نوفمبر 2010)

سمعت أن النظام المعمول به في الأمارات ميسر أكثر من باقي دول الخليج , ولكن من شرحك يبدو أنه نظام جيد و منصف للعاملين ,,,,
ورغم وجود تحفظات علي النظام المعمول به في السعودية ألا أننا نحب بلاد الحرمين و أهلة
كما أن السفارة دورها هامشي في تلك المشاكل وليست فعالة كباقي السفارات ,,,مثل سفارات دول شرق أسيا....سفارة السودان


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*أني في اشد العجب من التعدي في هذا الموضوع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رايت الموضوع وأستغرب من الألفاظ التي بالفعل تؤذي وتجرح كل من يمر على الموضوع ويقرأه فما بالك بمن يقرر المشاركة فيه... هنا الأخ nasr_art اثار موضوع الكفالة وهو يمثل تعامل بين شعباً عشنا معه وما زلنا نعيش ونكن لهم ويكنوا لنا الكثير من الإحترام والتقدير. مصر والسعودية وكل دول الخليج العربي أخوة ولا فرق بيننا قد تكون هناك بعض الحوادث الفردية قلت أو كثرت ولكن هناك لجنة إنضباط للعمل والعمال لمراجعة مثل هذه الأمور وهناك الشرطة وهناك السفارة المصرية وهناك الكثير والكثير. ولن يضيع حق لأي شخص بإذن الله. 

ولكني اتعجب هل هذا هو مستوى المهندسين في نقاشهم ... هل المملكة العربية السعودية بهذا السوء الذي ذكر في ردودكم ... وهل إعجابكم في بلاد الغرب يدل بالفعل أنهم على هذا المستوى من الأخلاق التي ذكرتوها عكس بلاد المسلمين. 

إخواني لو كان ملخص النقاش كما ذكرتم في مشاركاتكم فلماذا الإستمرار في النقاش ولماذا الأخ: nasr_art يرفع الموضوع كل مرة ... هل للإستزادة من وصف شعب الخليج وبالأخص شعب الممكلة بالبدو وأننا بلد واسطات وأننا نظلم العمال ... يا أخي اتقي الله انت ومن شارك معك 

أنتم مثقفون وتعلمون أن هناك عقد عمل وأن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين.... وان هناك نظام للدولة التي ستذهب للعمل فيها ... يجب عليك مراجعة العقد ولك الإختيار إما الذهاب أو الإمتناع ... في حالة موافقتك أتبع وأحترم قوانين الدولة التي تزورها سوءاً كانت السعودية أو غيرها أعجبت بأنظمتها أو لم تعجب. 

حسب الملخص من مشاركاتكم فأن بلاد الغرب تعطيكم حقوقكم وتحترمكم ... فلماذا التردد بالذهاب والعمل فيها ... والحمد لله العمل في مصر أزدهر ووالله هذا ما يسعدنا ويثلج صدورنا .... فلماذا الرحيل للخليج والعمل في السعودية وتقبل الظلم .... أعمل أخي في بلدك مصر ولا تعمل معنا وتذم فينا وتصفنا بهذه الأوصاف المقززة والتي تجرحنا وتؤذينا ... 

لن نقول أنه لا توجد أخطاء ولا يوجد تعديات ولا يوجد ظلم نحن بشر ولسنا ملائكة وفينا الطيب وفينا السيء ... ولكن ولله الحمد هناك نظام والحمد لله يحكم الجميع وعلى الشريعة الإسلامية .... مهما كانت نظرتكم للسعودية ودول الخليج 

لن نتقبل أي زيادة في الذم سواءاً للسعودية او مصر أو أي دولة أخرى أو شعب في هذا الموضوع أو غيره من المواضيع والملتقى لم يقام لمثل هذه النقاشات السلبية. أرجو عدم التكرار.

وأني بالفعل مستاء من الطريقة التي أدير فيها النقاش في هذا الموضوع من قبل الأخ nasr_art ... واطالبه ان لا يتجاوز في مشاركاته في المستقبل وعليه أن يحترم الملتقى والأعضاء المشاركين فيه. فلقد تكررت الشكاوي من الأعضاء على هذا الموضوع والذي أقل ما يقال عنه أنه تنفيس لكراهية شخصية مقيتة غير مقبولة بيننا ولم نتعودها بين أسرة ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

اسأل الله الهداية للجميع ... هل يعقل أن يكون نقاشنا في موضوع نريد أن نحله وننقل افكار إيجابية أو سلبية عنه... بهذه الطريقة التي اوردتم مشاركاتكم بها ، حتى أن أحد المشاركين تهجم على شخص بإسمه وأحضر لنا إسم صاحب العمل وإسم مكتبه، هل تجوز هذه الغيبة:



nasr_art قال:


> *احب ان اطرح اليوم موضوع مهم وهو نظام الكفالة السارى فى دول الخليج والمطبق على جنسيات دون جنسيات فمثلا اى من دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى ( السعودية-الكويت-عمان-قطر-البحرين-الامارات ) لا يطبق عليهم الكفالة فالماذا هل انهم بشر غير البشر ام انهم مسلمين من درجة ارقى ام انهم اغنياء الارض ونحن فقرائها ولماذا لا يتم تتطبيقه على الجنسيات الاوروبة والامريكية .هذا النظام هو نظام الاستعباد الذى كان يوجد فى عهد الجاهلية لكن بمسمى اخر وهو الكفالة. ارجوا المشاركة والتعليق وشكرا*





nasr_art قال:


> *لماذا لا يوجد كفيل سعودى للكويتى فى السعودية او غيره من دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *لماذا لا يطبق على الجنسية الامريكية والاوروبية فى دولة مثل الامارات مثلا *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اما الجرين كارد فى امريكا فهذا نظام اقامة حر بمعنى ان الشخص لو معه جرين كارد فهو خاضع لقوانين الدولة فى الاقامة *وليس لقوانين الكفيل من استغلال بعض الكفلاء لمكفولهم من دفع اتاوة كل شهر للكفيل وسحب جواز السفر الذى هو حق لصاحبة باعتراف منظمة الامم المتحدة لحقوق الانسان او عدم رضا الكفيل على سفر مكفوله لهوا شخصى او لدفع مال له للسماح بالسفر او عدم اعطاء مرتبه وتهديده بالجواز واخيرا احب ان اسالك سؤال وبالله عليك كن صادق فى الاجابة مع نفسك هل ترضى ان يكون لك كفيل مصرى عند قدومك لمصر وان يطبق عليك مثل ما يطبق على المصرى فى السعودية **وعلى فكرة امريكا واوروبا معظم العمالة فيها صينية وهندية واسيوية لكنهم من انجح دول العالم بسبب احترام حقوق الانسان والقوانين العادلة المعمول بيها هناك اما نحن فنعامل بعضنا بمكيالين مسلم غنى ومسلم فقير الغنى يستعبد الفقير لكن هناك الكل سواسية احترم الجرين كارد واعمل ماشئت*





nasr_art قال:


> اخى الكريم اولا جواز السفر إلى الان يحتفظ بيه الكفيل وليس المكفول ثانيا *عدد المتسولين عند الحرمين ليسوا بالالوف كما تقول ومعظمهم من الجنسيات ذات البشرة السوداء او بمعنى ادق السعودين الافارقة وقليل منهم المصرين *ثالثا *انت تعرف انه المقيم لا يستطيع السفر بدون الخروج والعودة من الكفيل وهنا ياتى مربط الفرس حيث الاستغلال من بعض الكفلاء* *وليس كلهكم* رابعا *انا عندما تكلم عن دخول دول مجلس التعاون الخليجى الدولة فانا استغرب لماذا التميز انا اوافقك ان يدخلوا بدون تاشيرة لكن لماذا لا يطبق عليهم نظام الكفالة خامسا الامريكان يدخلون الامارات بدون كفيل سادسا هل تريد ان يطبق عليك نظام الكفالة عندما تاتى مصر وشكرا*





محمد احمد شعير قال:


> *منذ أن أصبحت السعودية , بلد يسعي الناس للعمل بها *... ظهرت في الماضي حالت كثيرة من جنسيات مختلفة للنصب علي بعض *رجال الأعمال السعوديين خصوصا أنهم كانوا في مرحلة انتقال من حياة البدو ببساطتها الي مرحلة المدنية*
> فما كان من النظام هناك الأ أن يضع نظام الكفالة
> *ولكن اليوم تغيير الحال وأصبح رجل الأعمال السعودي علي دراية بمشاكل وتعاملات العاملين لديه*
> فلماذا لا يتغير نظام الكفالة العقيم حتي يتماشي مع متطلبات العصر الحالي , ولماذا يترك الحبل علي الغارب لبعض أصحاب العمل معدومي الضمير....للتحكم بحرية العماملين معه...ولماذا يقف القانون معه دائما سواء في سوء معاملته أو ببطء القضاء او بوقف حال العامل لشهور أو سنوات حتي يبث في أمره
> ...





nasr_art قال:


> فاليعلم كل اهل الخليج ان لولا المصريون ما بنيت دولهم وما كانت ان تظهر للوجود وان لولا المصريون لاحتلت اراضيهمم وان مصر خاضت كل حروبها من اجل القضية العربية وفقدت الكثير من مواردها بسبب تلك الحروب ولكنا من انجح دول العالم الان ولكن ليشاء الله





archiwork قال:


> أنا مهندس معمارى مصرى كانت لى أسوأ التجارب المريرةالتى عايشتها على الإطلاق فى الرياض بدأ الأمر عندما تحدث لى صاحب مكتب هندسى XXXXX وأردت ذكره للتحذير واتفق معى على أن أدير مكتبه مقابل راتب ونسبة وتوفير سكن لى حتى أحصل على بدل سكن وبمجرد وصولى إلى الرياض لم اجده موفر أى سكن تماما وقضيت ليلتى حاملا حقائب السفر وأبحث عن فندق وفى النهاية لم يتحمل هو الا ليلة واحدة وبعدها قال لى أن أقيم داخل المكتب يومين حتى يدبر بدل السكن ثم بعدها مر أكثر من شهرين ولم أحصل على بدل السكن وأخذ بالمماطلة فى الراتب والنسبة مع قيامى بالعمل على أكمل وجه وعندما أخذت منه بدل السكن بعد عناء فى نفس اليوم وقبل أن أجد سكنا جئت ليلا لأجد أشيائى بالشارع فقد قام بأخذ الأثاث وقام ببيعها والباقى ألقاه بالشارع ولم أجد مكانا أقيم به حتى أجد سكنا وجلست 3أسابيع عند أحد المعارف وفى خلال هذه الفترة كنت مستاء جدا من العمل وكان فى منتهى البرود والغباء لدرجة أنه يتصل فى هذه الظروف ليطمئن على العمل كأنه لا يفعل شيئا *وكان بدوى سئ المعاملة والخلق جدا وعلى درجة عالية من التخلف العقلى لم أرها فى حياتى من قبل ورفض إعطائى جواز سفرى لأغادر تماما وقال أى شئ إلا أن أسكر مكتبى لدرجة أنى شعرت بأنى سأقضى ماتبقى من حياتى هنا وسط البدو بعدها وقام بتركيب كاميرات لمراقبتى مع أنه لا يوجد بالمكتب سواى ورسام هندى وكان يأتى من حين لأخر ليرى ماسجلته الكاميرا وبعد أيام شديدة السؤء عيشتها كالعلقم أدعو ربى بأن أنجو وأذهب إلى بلدى سالما وبعد محاولات مريرة ووساطات من أهل الخير أعطانى جواز سفرى بعدما طلب من التنازل عن سيارتى له وأن أسافر بدون مرتبى ومستحقاتى ووافقت أملا فى الخلاص وكنت فى غاية السعادة لرجوعى أرض الوطن مرة أخرى وققرت عدم السفر مرة أخرى تماما الى السعودية وخلفت هذه التجربة كره شديد جدا لكل ماهو سعودى لدرجة أنى عندما أرى أحدهم هنا فى مصر أجد نفسى أتشاجر معه بسبب أو بدون وأدعو ربى بعدها أن يسامحنى*.





nasr_art قال:


> *الامثلة كثيييييرة على ظلم نظام الكفالة ولكن دوام الحال من المحال ولكن من ظلم احد يوما سياتى عليه اليوم الذى سوف ينتقم الله منه ويسقيه من نفس الكاس*





محمد احمد شعير قال:


> *خلال عملي في السعودية في 10 سنوات ....سمعت و شاهدت بنفسي العديد من قصص الظلم بالمملكة**وهي ليست واقفة ضد جنسية بعينها....ولكنها شملت جميع جنسيات العالم الثالث أو جنسيات الدول الأسلامية*
> 
> *.....أما البيض فكان لهم جزيل الأحترام و التقدير ..... والعقد معه كانه مرسوم ملكي....ينفذ بالحرف ....وربما يزيد لصالحه
> وحضوره في الأجتماعات مفخرة و تاج علي الرؤوس حتي لو كان هذا الحقير .....لا علم له ولاشؤون
> ...





archiwork قال:


> *الحمد لله الذى جعل المشاريع تزداد فى مصر فى الثلاث أعوام السابقة لدرجة أن هناك شركات فى مصر يعودإليها المهندسون الذين يرون الذل بأعينهم داخل المملكة(مملكة الخواتيم) والعروض الأن ولله الحمد تفوق الخليج بصفة عامة فيارب تزداد وتزدهر بلادنا أكثر وأكثر حتى يعود أخر مصرى من الخليج*.





محب للعمارة قال:


> أخي الكريم
> 
> أعتقد الأخوة المشاركين لم يقصدوا كرهه لأحد ولكن هي تنفيث عن ظلم واقع عليهم ....
> 
> ...





nasr_art قال:


> اخى الكريم ابو معن *لو حضرتك جربت فى يوم من الايام نظام الكفالة او ان يكون لك كفيل مصرى عندما تاتى مصر لعرفت معنى هذا الموضوع وتقبل مرورى*





معماريين قال:


> لولا *احساس الانسان بالكراهيه لما كتب ما في قلبه ليعلم الناس ما هو شر لهم*





"مؤمن بالله" قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اخواني اولا اشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع على طرحه له
> 
> ولكنني ساتحدث عن الكفاله فقط ولن اتطرق الى الحساسية المفرطة فيه عن مصر - السعوديه لانه ليس موضوع النقاش
> ...


----------



## محب للعمارة (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أعلم أخي الكريم أن الموضوع مؤلم للجميع ,,,أتمني أن يكون هناك حل للموضوع مستقبلا من جميع الأطراف المعنية بالأمر,,,
غفر الله لنا شكوتنا في هذا الأمر ,,,, وأثابنا خير الثواب


----------



## nasr_art (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عندما طرحت الموضوع للنقاش كنت ابين واقع أليم يعيشه كثيييييير من العمالة الاجنبية فى دول الخليج و انا شاهدت بنفسى امثلة لظلم الكفيل والقوانين التى لا تعطى للمكفول حقوقه وتنصر المواطن الخليجى سواء ظالم او مظلوم وانا استغرب كل دول العالم تطبق حقوق الانسان وناتى لبلاد الحرمين وباقى دول الخليج ونطبق نظام العبودية والاستعباد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هذا هو سؤالى لماذا لا يلغى ..وعند طرحى للموضوع ايضا فانا غرضى تحذير اى مهندس من الذهاب لهناك بدون التاكد من الجهة والعقد والحقوق لان الشخص عندما يذهب هناك يكون لا حول له ولا قوة فى ظل نظام الاستعباد.. وانا لم اضع للفظ مجرح لاى مواطن خليجى لكن كنت اناقش واقع أليم ونظام ظالم للحقوق الانسان لا يستطيع المواطن الخليجى تحمله على نفسه اذا طبق عليه فى اى دولة يذهب لها ...لكن عندما يريد الله ان يعلوا شان دولة وتصبح غنية بالبترول وهذا أمر الله تذل العباد بقانون ظالم كهاذا لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا من الناس الذين يحبون العيش فى بلاد الحرمين لوجود بيت الله هناك لكن استغرب و بكل شدة عندما ارى فيها هذا النظام الظالم ... وهذا القانون يمكن تعديله بجعل الكفالة على الدولة وليست على اشخاص يتعاملون حسب هواهم بمعنى ان يكون عقدك هو كفيلك وهو الوثيقة الوحيدة التى بينك وبين صاحب العمل وان لا يسمح باحتفاظ صاحب العمل بجواز الوافد مهما كانت الاسباب . واخيرا انا لم اقصد من موضوعى هذا التهجم على دول او اشخاص انا انتقد قانون ظالم فقط وشكرا لكم.


----------



## nasr_art (26 نوفمبر 2010)

وإن كان هذا الموضوع يجرح بعض الاعضاء فانا اعتزر لهم وليكن الله فى عوننا.


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ: nasr_art 

مشاركاتك بأكملها لا ترقى لأن تكون مشاركة نافعة بل هي لا تتعدى إلا أن تكون مشركة ملغمة بالحقد والكراهية

لقد حذرتك في السابق من تكرار الإساءة وها أنت تعيد نفس المشاركة ... بل بواقع امر

أحذرك للمرة الثانية من التمادي وذكر أمور أترفع من الرد عليها ... أعلم اخي أننا لن نجر لمثل هذا الأسلوب العقيم في النقاش

إنا لله وأنا اليه راجعون



nasr_art قال:


> عندما طرحت الموضوع للنقاش كنت ابين *واقع أليم يعيشه كثيييييير من العمالة الاجنبية فى دول الخليج *و انا شاهدت بنفسى *امثلة لظلم الكفيل والقوانين التى لا تعطى للمكفول حقوقه وتنصر المواطن الخليجى سواء ظالم او مظلوم* *وانا استغرب كل دول العالم تطبق حقوق الانسان وناتى لبلاد الحرمين وباقى دول الخليج ونطبق نظام العبودية والاستعباد ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *هذا هو سؤالى لماذا لا يلغى ..*وعند طرحى للموضوع ايضا فانا غرضى تحذير اى مهندس من الذهاب لهناك* بدون التاكد من الجهة والعقد والحقوق لان الشخص *عندما يذهب هناك يكون لا حول له ولا قوة فى ظل نظام الاستعباد*.. *وانا لم اضع للفظ مجرح لاى مواطن خليجى لكن كنت اناقش واقع أليم ونظام ظالم للحقوق الانسان لا يستطيع المواطن الخليجى تحمله على نفسه اذا طبق عليه فى اى دولة يذهب لها* ...*لكن عندما يريد الله ان يعلوا شان دولة وتصبح غنية بالبترول وهذا أمر الله تذل العباد بقانون ظالم كهاذا لماذا *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *انا من الناس الذين يحبون العيش فى بلاد الحرمين لوجود بيت الله هناك لكن استغرب و بكل شدة عندما ارى فيها هذا النظام الظالم* ... وهذا القانون يمكن تعديله بجعل الكفالة على الدولة وليست على اشخاص يتعاملون حسب هواهم بمعنى ان يكون عقدك هو كفيلك وهو الوثيقة الوحيدة التى بينك وبين صاحب العمل وان لا يسمح باحتفاظ صاحب العمل بجواز الوافد مهما كانت الاسباب . *واخيرا انا لم اقصد من موضوعى هذا التهجم على دول او اشخاص انا انتقد قانون ظالم فقط وشكرا لكم*.


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم مهاجر 
والاخوه الاعزاء انا عندما رديت في الموضوع اردت ان اوضح ما مر بي في الامارات ولله الحمد ذكرته بكل صدق 

وذكرت في البدايه انني لن اتطرق لاي دوله وكذلك في اخر مشاركتي 

ربما لتجربتي الناجحه في دبي فقد ذكرتها لحسنها ولكني اشدد اخي انني عندما تطرقت للسعوديه ذكت جيدا انني سمعت بانه كذا وكذا 
كما انني ذكرت جيدا انها من بعض الاشخاص قد يفقدون شيئا بداخلهم هذا يعني ان هناك من هم افضل وقد تكون تلك حالات فرديه 
كما انني ذكرت دور المؤسسات والهيئات والتي يكون بها نظام جيد في العمل 
فيبدو اخي انك لم تفهم مقصدي جيدا 

عموما اخي اردت ان اذكر لكم شيئا قد يكون من الجانب المشرق ولكن لم يتم فهمي 

وايضا اكرر انا مستعد لاي تعليق ورد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*نعلم ذلك جيداً*

السلام عليكم

الأخ: "مؤمن بالله"

بارك الله فيك

ووفقك الله 

أنا فهمت كلامك أخي جيداً

ولكن لا تحكم على شعب بأكمله بمجرد السمع ... أخي لنتقي الله في كتاباتنا

وكلنا أخوة هنا ... ونحن نترك لكم مجال للمشاركة المثمرة المفيدة وليس العكس التجريح والإنتقاص من بعضنا

أنظر يا أخي هناك من تمنن على دول الخليج بأنه من بناها وهناك من حسد دول الخليج على نعمة رزقها الله لهم. ما هذا 

دعوها أخي فأنها منتنة ... أنظر حتى ان الأمر لا يخلو من ذكر الكره لا لشيء إلا لأن الشخص من الخليج العرب

استغفر الله  



"مؤمن بالله" قال:


> الاخ الكريم مهاجر
> والاخوه الاعزاء انا عندما رديت في الموضوع اردت ان اوضح ما مر بي في الامارات ولله الحمد ذكرته بكل صدق
> 
> وذكرت في البدايه انني لن اتطرق لاي دوله وكذلك في اخر مشاركتي
> ...


----------



## nasr_art (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اى حقد واى كراهية انا اتحدث عن قانون وليس عن شخص او دولة فالماذا التحذير من ادارة الملتقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## nasr_art (26 نوفمبر 2010)

من حقى كمواطن عربى مسلم ان اعبر عن ظلم واقع فالماذا سياسة تكميم الافواه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

الأخ: nasr_art

أنظر لما تكتبه بيدك تعلم ذلك جيداً

لك ان تناقش أمر ولكن لا تنعت شعب بالظلم ولا تذكر أسم شخص

تريد ان تناقش أمر الكفالة ناقش كما تريد ... مع أنه امر نوقش في الملتقى مرات عديدة 

أحذر لا تنتقص من أحد لا تتعدى على أحد ... 

وكن إيجابياً في ردودك



nasr_art قال:


> اى حقد واى كراهية انا اتحدث عن قانون وليس عن شخص او دولة فالماذا التحذير من ادارة الملتقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ليس هناك لا سياسة ولا تكميم أفواه

بين ما تشاء بدون ذكر أحد

والملتقى ليس المكان المناسب لشرح ظلمك ... لأننا لم نسمع من الطرف الأخر

الرجاء عدم التكرار



nasr_art قال:


> من حقى كمواطن عربى مسلم ان اعبر عن ظلم واقع فالماذا سياسة تكميم الافواه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جوده2005 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

البلد كالانسان ....لكل بلد ميزه وعيب .....


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم مهاجر...لو وضعت نفسي مكانك .....فأن لك الحق أن تتضايق من الكلام المكتوب 
وأنت كذلك لو ضعت نفسك في هذه الحالة ..لكنت أشد تضايق

فلا ذنب للأخوة من البلدين في هذه المشكلة
هي مشكلة أكبر منا لحلها

عموما أنا أسف عن التعبير عن ضيقي بالموضوع لمن لا ذنب له منكم
والله يجازي من تسبب لنا في هذة المعانة ومن كانت له القدرة ببساطة عن حلها

عموما أتمني يصل صوتنا يوما قريبا لصاحب القرار....لتغير ما فيه صالح العاملين بالسعودية
وأتمني حتي يحدث ذلك ,,أن تتناول الصحف التعبير عن هذا الموضوع بموضوعية

كما أحب أن أذكر أن حتي الدول الغربية بها نوع من التفرقة الغير ظاهرة نوعا ما,,,, 

وجزاكم الله خير
وياريت يغلق الموضوع بعد أذن أخي الكريم نصر

,,,ربما المعاناة قد تخلق أحساسا فيخرج فنا,,,,, يتذوقة الناس,,,


----------



## مهاجر (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*للتوضيح...*

السلام عليكم

أخ محمد

أنا لا انتقد نقاش الموضوع ... بل على العكس ونحن أيضاً عندنا ما ندلي به بخصوص هذا الموضوع

سواءاً من حيث نظام الكفالة ... خلي بالك نظام دولة وليس إستعباد وظلم كما ذكر ... ومن حيث نوعية المهندسين والعمالة الواردة لدول الخليج ... 

ولكن للأسف الطريقة التي أدير بها النقاش وتمت فيه المشاركة ليست مقبولة ... ولا يرضاها شخص عامي وليس مثقف ومهندس 

نحن كإدارة للملتقى لن نكمم فم أحد ولن نقفل الموضوع .... ولكن نريد نقاش موضوعي إيجابي وإيراد حلول من الممكن أن تطبق لتطوير نظام الكفالة

بالنسبة لإلغائ نطام الكفالة ... فهذا نظام دولة ويمكن من شاء أخي أن يراسل حكومات دول الخليج ممثلة في القنوات الرسمية برأيه ... ليتم الأخذ به.

نحن هنا لا نريد إلا النقاش المقبول والإيجابي ... من فضلك ارجع لمشاركتي التي أقتبست فيها بعض من مشاركاتكم ووضعتها باللون الأحمر وأحكم بنفسك ... هل هذا مقبول ... هل ترضى أن يقال عن أي من بلاد المسلمين مثل هذا .. فضلاً عن بلاد الحرمين الشريفين !!!

أستمروا ناقشوا كما تريدون ولكن لا يكون الموضوع تهجم وايراد أحقاد على شعوب وأشخاص ... هذا غير مقبول ولن نرضى به  



محمد احمد شعير قال:


> أخي الكريم مهاجر...لو وضعت نفسي مكانك .....فأن لك الحق أن تتضايق من الكلام المكتوب
> وأنت كذلك لو ضعت نفسك في هذه الحالة ..لكنت أشد تضايق
> 
> فلا ذنب للأخوة من البلدين في هذه المشكلة
> ...


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 نوفمبر 2010)

أتمنى أن يكون لأحد الاشخاص خبرة في المقاولات في الخليج وخبرة في التعامل مع العمال

بحكم خبرتي في المقاولات إذا ألغي نظام الكفالة في الخليج ستتأخر المشاريع لأن العمال في نصف المشروع سينتقلون إلى مشروع اخر وسيؤدي إلى ذلك زيادة التضخم ورفع أسعار المشاريع

نحن في شركة المقاولات المحلية نعاني من هروب العمال المستمر مع أننا نعطي حقوقهم كاملة بل أكثر من ذلك ولا نتأخر عليهم في دفع الرواتب وبهروب العمال تتأخر المشاريع وتفرض علينا غرامات التأخير و سمعتنا تكون سيئة في السوق بسبب تأخر المشاريع

فما بالك إذا ألغي النظام ككل

أروبا ليس لها نظام كفالة لأن اروبا ليس بها مشاريع اروبا قارة قديمة بالإضافة إلى أن نسبة السكان فيها إلى المهاجرين تشكل 99% بينما في دول الخليج العكس تماماً نسبة الغير مواطنين تشكل النسبة الأعلى وهذا يشكل خطر ديموغرافي وأمني.

الرجاء التمعن في حالة اغتيال المبحوح دبي لا يوجد بها نظام كفالة وهذا الذي حدث بسبب عدم وجود نظام الكفالة في دبي


----------



## midofire (29 ديسمبر 2010)

م الآخر كده الللى عايز يرجع بلده ويخلص من ذل واهانة الكفالة يعمل ايه؟ حد عنده حل ؟ وانا اوعدكم معنتش داخلها تانى


----------



## اسماعيل2020 (9 يناير 2011)

يا اخي هناك فرق بين تكفلك الدولة و يكفلك شخص فالدولة تعطيك حرية اختيار تخصصك وبالتالي العمل في مجالك دون مضايقة او كيد لكن الكفيل اذا لم تقوم بما يمليه عليك فيمكن ان يتهمك باي جريمة وبالتالي النيل منك ويدخلك في مشاكل انت في غني . وماتنسي الشخص جاي يرزق الله ووراءه مسئوليات جسام


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## bhz (16 فبراير 2011)

على فكره الرئيس الامريكي السابق جورج بوش اشاد بنظام الكفالة في السعوديه في احد تصريحاته وقال انه امني اكثر من اي نظام)
السعوديه بلد جاذب من ناحية الاستثمار ولوجود الحرمين طبعا ولا يمكن تترك الامور فيها بدون قيود مشدده ومع وجود نظام الكفالة هناك مشاكل كثيره اثرت في المجتمع السعودي بسبب العماله الوافده


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

معا ضد العبودية و معا ضد الكفالة


----------



## ابو الهاشم (25 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مرة واحد قال لي: في فترة ما كان الغير سعودي عندما يرغب بالزواج يجب ان يحضر موافقة من كفيله؟
ولكن انا ارى ان كل دولة حرة بأي قانون يحفظ امنها وحقوق ابناءها
و انا كاردني فلسطيني اقول : اللهم احفظ السعودية وجميع البلاد الاسلامية من الفتن و احفظها بأمنك يا رب.


----------



## aekbouh (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shostar (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أسلوب الحوار عبارة تمنين ... البلد بيمشي فيك او بدونك ومش واقف ينتظر حد ... وبلدك اولى فيك وبعلمك وجهدك ... عمالين تشتغلوا ببلاش؟؟؟ الواحد منكم ولا يحلم يبني بيت بيجي الخليج وبيرجع يبني بنايات فبلاش البكاء ... ولو ماتحطتش قوانين ونظام الكفيل ده كنتوا اكلتوا الاخضر واليابس .. بعدين ياخي دي دولة وحرة في قوانينها وتشريعاتها ؟؟؟ مين أنت عشان تطلب بالتغيير؟؟؟ من حقك تطلب في بلد مصر اللي انته عايزه .. أما كمان عايز تغير باقي الدول وقوانينها ؟؟؟ عجباك الجرين كارد ؟؟؟ طب ياسيدي اتفضل وروح هناك بلد الحرية والمساواة والديمقراطية ... السعودية مش حتبوس ايدك تيجي ؟؟؟ الكل بيموت نفسه يجي وبيشتري فيز عشان بس يحط رجله ويبدا قص دهب ... وغاااااالبا اللي بيشتكوا هم اللي عايزين يكونوا فوق القانون ويتصرفوا بهواهم واصحاب مشاكل وتكبير دماااغ .... زي ما قال صحبك اترك الهم وروح لحضن الحبيبه مصر .... الله يكتبلكم الخير فيها وتعمروها وتعيشوا فيها وترتاحوا وتريحوا .................. والله حاجة غريبة تلاقيه جي يادوبك شنطة هدوم وفجأة عربية وشقة ولبس وموبيلات ولما تقله الخير دا منين ما يردش تسأله يعني تنصحني اروح السعودية .... لاااااااااااااااااااا ياعم ترةةةح فين دنا شايف الوييييل تروح فين وتقاسمني الفلوس خليها لي لحالي وتلاقيه بيعمر بناية بمصر وهنا عمال يعيط وياعيني ومش ملحق مصاريف ياعم حتنصبوا على مين !!! ولما يتفرعن يبقا عايز يمسك كل حاجة ؟؟؟ ايه ياعم كمان شوية حتطلب ايه كمان ؟؟؟ ومافيش مشكلة اعملوا نظام الكفيل انتوا كمان مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل ... ومش حتعملوه .. لا كراما ولا اخلاق لأن مش حينفع .. ولو اتلغى نظام الكفيل من الخليج حتلاقي تلت ارباع شعب مصر في ارض الخليج وحتلاقي فجأة ناطحات صحاب على النيل كله بسبب تحويل الاموال .... انتوا حتعملوا زي بعض الدول ... النفط للعرب مش للخليج ... اي الكلام ده ؟؟؟ يعني اشتري عربية والحي كله يسوقها معاي ؟؟؟ خلاص نفط الارض لنا كلنا والاهرام لنا كلنا .................إلخ لنا كلنا ............. كفاية تكبر واستعلاء الله يعين العرب عليكوا وعلى غلاستكم وشوفت النفس اللي فيكم دي مرض


----------



## shostar (26 سبتمبر 2011)

معا ضد العبودية و معا ضد الكفالة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماحدش ضربك على ايدك وقلك تيجي .... مش عجبك مع الف سلامة .... انت عايز تغير قوانين بلدك وبلد غيرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسن علام (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوتى الكرام الكفاله هى سلاح ذو حدين ممكن ان يستخدمها السعودى ضد العامل لديه دون اى مخالفات وهذا ما يقلق الكثير من العاملين بالمملكه وهناك سعوديين يعاملون العاملين لديهم افضل مما ينبغى وهذا موضوع مؤرجح بين الكافل والمكفول وارجوا من الاخوه السعوديين مناقشة هذا الموضوع مما يحفظ حق السعوديين ويحفظ حق العاملين لديهم دون اى انتقاص لاحد وشكرا لكم


----------

